# edgewater



## millerlgt22 (Feb 25, 2008)

where are the swims in the edgewater area
i know everyone has there secret spots so just a gen location would be nice

thanks




SEMPER FI


----------



## murphy426 (May 29, 2008)

not sure about edgewater but i seen some big carps the other day in berea, coe lake i think its called


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, what are swims?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

caught a 20#er down at 72nd. they're every where...maybe warm water discharge areas? try government pier


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> Ok, what are swims?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94068


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ahhh, I missed that one. Thanks, I have no swims to give.


----------



## liv2fish (Jun 11, 2008)

i thought swims are an area that gets pre-baited for getting the big ones in the spot u want??


----------

